# Helppppp ugh!



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I recently switched from 50mcg of levothyroxine to 50 mcg of tirosint in hopes of getting rid of a Iot of symptoms....


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you tried a dessicated natural med? Synthetics did the same thing to me. Ended up in the ER on heavy duty pain meds because of headaches.


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I have tried just about everything, I tried armour and got severe migraines as well


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you certain you need 50 mcg?

What are your recent labs and ranges?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Have tou tried support with thytropin pmg?


----------

